
Sonic the Hedgehog's Rogue Fans Program Character's Revival - petepete
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-09/sega-embraces-rogue-fan-programmers-with-retro-sonic-game-sequel
======
endemic
I did a double-take, as one of the article co-authors is named Yuji Nakamura.
Not to be confused with Yuji Naka.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yuji_Naka](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yuji_Naka)

------
mjevans
This looks like SEGA's answer to the game that filled the niche Sonic games
used to (and has often been right before or after the 'sonic' block in
GamesDoneQuick charity marathons): Freedom Planet.

------
phaed
Screenshots out yet?

~~~
petepete
There are some here:

[http://www.gogofreegames.com/sonic-utopia-demo-
download/](http://www.gogofreegames.com/sonic-utopia-demo-download/)
[https://overboundstudio.com/index.php?action=game_page&id=1](https://overboundstudio.com/index.php?action=game_page&id=1)

~~~
darkmuck
that's not the game mentioned in the article. The game should be Sonic Mania.

